# brancher un deuxieme ecran, eteindre l'autre...



## jeje59350 (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, comme je vous l'ai dit plus bas j'ai un probleme d'ecran qui dance, se racourcit etc, change de tons... pour finalement que le mac se bloque!!

je decouvre le branchement pour le deuxieme ecran, je me dit cool je branche mon ecran de pc, lui ne bug pas, mais quand le mac se bloque malheureusement j'osait esperer que c'etait l'ecran qui resté fixé sur une image mais que le systeme tournait encor mais non sur mon ecran de pc l'image se fige également!!

j'ai donc deux questions!!

1) est ce possible  (ayant branché le deuxieme ecran) de désactiver l'ecran de mon mac (qui je pense surchaufe) et donc n'utiliser que l'ecran de mon pc (evitant ainsi toute surchaufe et peut etre plantage )??

2) parfois quand le mac se bloque il fixe le bureau et par dessus on peut voir des lignes de texte blanche surlignées de noir (sa fait penser un peu au msdos sur windows) me disant a peu pres euh.... ----> " unre...qque chose d'anglais..puis.. kernel (cpu" <--- j'ai bien peur qu'il parle de mon processeur... désolé pour les détails de la phrase mais je n'ai pas envi de le refaire planter pour pouvoir noter le texte...

donc si quelqu'un sait pourquoi il me dit sa...


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut, cela ressemble à un kernelpanic.
De qulle machine s'agit-il ? De quel système ?
As-tu un modem usb ? C'est cause ffréquente de plantage sévères.
Quels autres périphériques usb utilises-tu ?


----------



## jeje59350 (20 Juillet 2005)

i ls'agit d'un imac g3 tournant sous mac os 10.1 ou 10.2 (il lance aussi 9.2 au démarage)

j'utilise un modem usb (mais il est le plus souvent brancher sun mon pc, partage de connection donc...)  ainsi q'une imprimante usb, le clavier souris... apareil photo, scanner et je pense que c'est tout (hub usb branché a une prise sur le mac)
mais la il m'a dit sa alor que je n'avais que mon clavier et mon apareil photo de branché en usb et rien d'autre, et mon ecran bug come je l'ai dit en haut jusqu'a ce que l'ordi plante carément (quand il arrive a aller jusqu'au démarage... car des fois il plante au tout début du chargement de os)

et j'ai deja essayé de démarer avec le cd de os X pour m'assurer que c'était bien materiel


----------



## jeje59350 (20 Juillet 2005)

ce n'est en tout cas aparament pas un probleme de carte graphique car le deuxieme ecran marche parfaitement (jusqu'a ce que sa bloque), donc l'ecran bug mais pour que le mac bloque il faut qu'autre chose foire... mais quoi?? 

je tient aussi a dire que l'horloge se déregle en permanence, c'est surment la pile qui est déchargée mais sa m'étoerai que ce soit la cause du plantage general... d'autant plus qu'elle se deregle depuis pas mal de temps...


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2005)

Est-ce que tu disposes du cd hardware test ?
Ce serait bien de faire un essai de fonctionnement global.


----------



## jeje59350 (20 Juillet 2005)

non je n'en possede pas... ou pourrais je me le procurer?? est'il sur le net?

et sinon est ce que je peut brancher un deuxieme ecran et eteindre l'ecran principal du mac? car quand je branche le deuxieme ecran , les deux marchent...


----------



## mfay (20 Juillet 2005)

Ca pourrait être un problème de mémoire (un barette HS). Micro qui se plante au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation.

Tu n'as pas fait évoluer ton micro, il y a peu de temps ?


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juillet 2005)

As tu essayé de vérifier si ton iMac plantait aussi sous MacOS 9?


----------

